# New Young and Dumb



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2021)

Can anyone tell me about this bottle? I am still learning the ways of the bottle community. 

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2021)

Could be anything? The flat spot probably had a Label at one time. Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!  I'm getting a shampoo feeling from that one but like Leon says could have been all sorts of things.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks for the response. I know it is not very old. But I liked the shape of it. I dug it out of an old house site. I was thinking it was maybe had dish washing soap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Apr 10, 2021)

ChrisL said:


> Thanks for the response. I know it is not very old. But I liked the shape of it. I dug it out of an old house site. I was thinking it was maybe had dish washing soap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a bottle, you like it, and you're collecting and that's all that counts.  We all got started with that way.  Good to have you on board.


----------



## matthew lucier (Apr 10, 2021)

ChrisL said:


> View attachment 222913
> View attachment 222914
> Can anyone tell me about this bottle? I am still learning the ways of the bottle community.
> 
> ...


It is a nice bottle and I'm sure your right. Sometimes we already know, we just like to be sure so we ask others. With that said, enjoy your New/used dishwashing liquid bottle. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------

